# Van Leeuwen's Greagus



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Greagus (Wibo x Anne) and his owner did their nomination trial PH1 yesterday; scored full points. IF he also scores high at his PH1 certification trial, he'll be at the Nationals.
With this trial he is also region champion PH 1 2011








.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Must say I am a fan of that combo!!!  

Awesome pics! Hope he gets to rock nationals!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Third pic down from top is good stuff, like I said already best of luck to him, hope he nails it.;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats awesome Selena!! He looks like a really nice dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Megan Bays said:


> Must say I am a fan of that combo!!!
> 
> Awesome pics! Hope he gets to rock nationals!


 Rocko is his littermate, Loki same combi year later ;-)
I hope he will end up in the Nationals, but he still has to do his certification trial and a score beneath 438 wil be probably to low for the Nationals. So fingers crossed.


Will answer your q on skype soon.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Like I said I'm a fan!

I'll have all afternoon free until I head for class tomorrow if you get a chance we'll talk on Skype  .


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Third pic down gets my vote too...awesome!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congratulations on a nice score!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice - congrats and best wishes.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

awesome pictures, keep us updated on this dog's accomplishments!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice, congrats to you and his owner! Excellent dog, Selena.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Greagus (Wibo x Anne) and his owner did their nomination trial PH1 yesterday; scored full points. IF he also scores high at his PH1 certification trial, he'll be at the Nationals.
> With this trial he is also region champion PH 1 2011
> 
> 
> ...


What about Wibo? I thought you said Dick was going to trial him in May, haven't heard anything?


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice dog! I'm sure he will do great!


----------



## Dick van Leeuwen (Nov 28, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> What about Wibo? I thought you said Dick was going to trial him in May, haven't heard anything?


Wibo made his psd certificat may 2009. He is and will not be KNPV certified.

Dick


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Dick van Leeuwen said:


> Wibo made his psd certificat may 2009. He is and will not be KNPV certified.
> 
> Dick


 So whats different from the PSD cert and the KNPV Cert?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice looking dog. Best of luck making it to (and winning  )nationals!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Now we'll have to wait till the 30th of July for PH cert I suppose? Hope he'll do fine there as well!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yep, keeping fingers crossed till than.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

impressive



and thanks for putting up with all the B.S. here and being willing to share your experience


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Love the dog but I think the decoy is a robot. There is absolutely no change in his face in any of the pics.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Selena/Dick,

What is a "Nomination"Trial?
I honestly didn't know there was a official trial besides the certification trial and then the scores in the Afdeling were used for the Nationals.Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Super, Selena and Dick, congratulations!! Great photos too, by the way!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Wright said:


> Selena/Dick,
> 
> What is a "Nomination"Trial?
> I honestly didn't know there was a official trial besides the certification trial and then the scores in the Afdeling were used for the Nationals.Thanks in advance for the info.


Hi Jeff, before it was enough to compete into the nationals PH-I with just the best result in certification in the past year.
Now the result of the certification* AND *result of the nominationtrial are put together and the best 10 dogs of that yeat are competing in the nationals PH-I

Dick


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

when is he due for trial ? summer ? that would mean somewhere this weekend or month


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

North-Holland is always the last trial to be held.. End of this month ;-)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> North-Holland is always the last trial to be held.. End of this month ;-)



maybe ill go and have a looksee  always enjoy a good trialday !


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

any video of him on youtube?


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Love the dog but I think the decoy is a robot. There is absolutely no change in his face in any of the pics.


Ah, you've discovered the KNPV robot decoy! It's still an experiment, but you should know that it's not that easy nowadays to get enough decoys....... we'll ask the engineers to improve the facial expression so the dogs can learn to cope with that too


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome dog and pics. Drooling after seeing those incredible pics. Well done. All the best.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ditto on the robot decoy. I still can't look at photos like this without thinking, geez---so close to the guy's unprotected neck. 

T


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

PH 1 trial was today, 438 cl. Unless there are perfect scores tomorrow at the last held nomination trial he'll compete at the nationals.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Selena:

Another great dog. I'll talk to you and dick soon...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Big congrats to you, the dog and his handler. Best of luck to the team at Nationals.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> PH 1 trial was today, 438 cl. Unless there are perfect scores tomorrow at the last held nomination trial he'll compete at the nationals.



will cross my fingers! Iris (kouwenhoven) got 1st place yesterday in ph2 selection so she will be going to eindhoven with storm


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats awesome!! Best of luck as you move forward...


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Big Congrats, can't wait to hear how he does in the Nat's... and thanks for sharing the pics. I've been gone for a few weeks and am just now seeing them. Greagus looks like a really nice dog. Who is the decoy in the pics, he looks cool as a cucumber...
Toran


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Some pics off yesterdays PH-I trial from Greagus.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL I like the water one


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL I like the water one


me too. dog "looks pissed" LOL


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing Greagus working at the NK.

Unfortunately our club mate ended "only" second at the selection trial PH2 (Gelderland) with 444, so he won't be participating. However, club mate from the other club I'm member of (solely Seach dog training) will compete for that discipline, and a nominated PH1 dog will be the new surveillance dog of my husband's son after the championship, so we'll have an interesting NK anyway


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Haha, yes we to. Own bred Greagus participating PH1 and Mac of Henk Verbeek, who is the sire from the litter we have on the ground now.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Haha, yes we to. Own bred Greagus participating PH1 and Mac of Henk Verbeek, who is the sire from the litter we have on the ground now.


I know. Heard lots of good things about Mac


----------

